# Werribee River (upper) & Point Cook



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

i know its a bit late but what the hell.
Going for an explore up the Werribee river in the morning (above the weir), then later on in the day either Point Cook (Campbels Cove) Altona or Willy probably about 3ih if anyone is intersted ill check this post when i get back from the river. If anyone does want to come along PM me with your number and ill give you a call.

*Warnings
Nil.

Sunday 
South to southwesterly winds 10 to 15 knots, easing to 5 to 10 knots during the
afternoon. 
Waves below half a metre.*

Cheers Kelly
Viking Tempo


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't get on today Kelly...good luck. I may have a go before work tommorow...so if ya can get a report up I'd appreciate it (understand if ya can't though)


----------

